# Seasoning a new humidor with at 70/70 Propylene Glycol - Water solution



## DaveVA (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone used a commercial 70/70 Propylene Glycol and Water solution to season a humidor vs. just using distilled water. Is this even advisable? I bought some of the solution, and my new humidor comes in today. Or do I need to run to the supermarket to buy a gallon bottle of distilled water.

Dave


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

It is inadvisable - get the distilled water...
and go ahead and invest in beads - I use Heartfelt, but there are others - Heartfelt site tells you how to determine how much you will need - you will never regret this one simple thing...


----------



## DaveVA (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the beads. Raycarlo gave me them last night. Guess I'll go get the distilled water to go with it. Just, had bought a bottle of the mixture when I bought the humidor. Thanks.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, the solution is primarily for ensuring the humidity doesn't run amok in there, it basically releases moisture into the air more slowly. But you do NOT want that stuff smeared all over the wood in your humidor!


EDIT: Ah, so you know Ray! Great guy!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Distilled water = Winning! 

I also use the beads and love them. Happy Smoking Dave!


----------



## DaveVA (Dec 20, 2012)

Last time I looked, Propylene Glycol is used as automobile anti-freeze. Probably won't use it at all (maybe in my cooling sytem of my car).


----------

